
Show HN: FCN Semantic Segmentation Using Keras and CoreML - mendeza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKL8KPWpGbA&feature=youtu.be
======
mendeza
Developer of app. Super excited to share! Was really fun to learn about
implementing fully convolutional network and learning how to deploy onto iOS
using CoreML.

I hope to apply this and other deep learning methods to improve augmented
reality! Feel free to ping me if you have any questions.

